
Factor's implementation of polymorphic inline caching - MaysonL
http://factor-language.blogspot.com/2009/05/factors-implementation-of-polymorphic.html
======
mahmud
If my personal opinion counts for anything: I think Slava is a first-rate
compiler hacker working on a pet language. Somebody should snag him ASAP and
put him in charge of something more useful; dunno, a tight compiler for an
embedded ARM platform for mobiles or something.

The world didn't need "the best forth-dialect" which he created, and still
doesn't. It just needs another standards compliant C compiler. Nvidia or Intel
should put an end to his fun-mongering and suit that boy up for a nice Lead
FOO Architect position :-)

~~~
nova
Couldn't disagree more. The world already has enough von-Neumann-style
languages and people working on them; we need to explore different ways.

~~~
plinkplonk
"The world already has enough von-Neumann-style languages and people working
on them"

I believe mahmud was being ironic.

~~~
davidw
Slava's very smart, but I think that the basic idea of a 'stack based
language' is simply not a great one, because keeping track of the stack in
your head is a pain in the ass. So I'd say that mahmud is right on. Worth
learning for fun, but it just doesn't strike me as practical.

~~~
nova
Good Factor is more about combinators than stack juggling.

------
wglb
I dunno, I kind of like the energy that he gives off, and stack-based
languages are a nice complement to high-level languages such as lisp.

I would certainly find myself using factor in very small footprint systems
rather than C or asm.

Seems like this is useful innovation, and there is not much innovation
happening in the C language world, relatively speaking.

~~~
krakensden
You're thinking of Forth, not Factor- Mr. Pestov seems to want to compete more
with high level languages like Python than with C. Factor has garbage
collection, and compiles to images [ a la smalltalk ], not really attributes
that scream 'embedded' to me.

~~~
avibryant
I like how you put [a la smalltalk] in square brackets, rather than in
parentheses (a la lisp).

